# Olive oil and high fat concern



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,I have spent the better part of this afternoon reading through a number of posts on chronic constipation/bloating/distention and IBS. I found an older archived post in which the author said that taking 1-2 tbsps of olive oil daily helped to eliminate her constipation and related bloating. I would really like to try the olive oil treatment myself except that high fat foods are a HUGE trigger for me, (fast food, anything fried, doughnuts, chocolate, etc.) and I am worried that the high fat content in olive oil might make my constipation, bloating, cramps and abdominal distention even worse than they already are.Has anyone tried olive oil for constipation/bloating and does it work even if you are highly sensitive to high fat foods?Thanks in advance for any and all advice and best wishes from bookyone


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I found an older archived post in which the author said that taking 1-2 tbsps of olive oil daily


I don't see how consuming olive oil would have any impact on constipation one way or another.


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi flux,Thanks for this info.. So, what have you found that works for constipation/bloating besides laxatives? Is castor oil any good? I don't want to get too dependent on MOM and Colace.Best wishes from bookyone


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

This may be based on the use of mineral oil as an intestinal lubricant which can relieve constipation. Not the same as olive oil. Also, I don't see how it would help to drink it straight as compared to cooking with it. Fat is hard to digest and people with constipation generally have a hard time passing fatty foods.Dana


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Dana,Thnks for this info., this is exactly what I was worried about. I really want to try the olive oil, but I'm scared I'll make things worse if I do, as every time I eat fatty foods I get distention, painful cramps and horrible constipation. Does anyone else have this problem and if so how do you deal with it? High fiber foods mess me up pretty badly, too. I just wish I knew what to eat to keep things moving through so I wouldn't get backed up all the time.Best wishes from bookyone


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Are you seeing a gastroentertologist? You will want to see someone with knowledge of this condition so you can get the right testing.Slow colonic transit is one of the reasons that fiber makes those of us with IBS-C sick. It just sicks in there and swells up like fiber is supposed to do, but gets pushed out way too slowly and caused immense bloating, pain, etc. Zelnorm is a drug that improves transit time and while for many people it doesn't work perfectly on it's own (like for me) it does normalize gut function enough to make fiber more effective and far less painful. Activia is a probiotic yogurt that I use also every day. It's been extremely helpful on improving the transit time of food through my colon, as well as with the feeling of incomplete evacuation. There are other probiotics but I wouldn't bother trying ones that haven't been formulated to ease constipation. Most of them focus on problems with diarrhea or "digestion."Other prescription medications people use with varying success are gylcolax or miralax (same product) which is an osmotic laxative that can be used safely long term. Also, Amitiza is a drug which I have never tried, but that other here use. Many people like Milk of Magnesia. It seems pretty safe long term. Or, Magnesium supplements like magenesium oxide is effective. Try it before bed and adjust the dose as needed. Dana


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Dana,Thanks for all the helpful ideas. I think I wil try the Activa yogurt if I can find it in the supermarket. I tried Zelnorm in the past but it didn't help me at all, so I quit taking it. I have never tried Amitiza, will have to try it.I presently take MOM (the chewable tablets) daily and also Colace, both are somewhat helpful with constipation issues, (I still don't have daily BMs but every other day is OK with me, it beats the way I was before I started on MOM when I was going maybe once a week at best), but nothing really helps with the distention, (I have to wear loose fitting clothes all the time as pants don't fit the same from one hour to the next, thank goodness for tent dresses!) I wish I could find some relief from distention, is there anything that works well for that? I have tried peppermint tea and while I enjoy the flavor of the tea, I don't think it does much for my distention one way or another.I have decided against trying the olive oil as it seems my body does very poorly with high fat foods regardless of whether they're good or bad fats and as I'm having a lot of constipation problems these days I don't want to make things worse than they already are.One last question: I currently take spironolactone (a potassium sparing diuretic) for adult acne, 100 mg daily; (it's the only thing that cleared my skin after years of antibiotics that did next to nothing). I'm wondering if the spiro could be causing my constipation to worsen. I have been taking the spiro for about a year now and my IBS has gotten worse in this time period. Unfortunately, I can't go off the spiro unless I want a face full of deep cysts again, but I'm wondering if taking a diuretic every day has any effect on constipation.Thanks for all your help and best wishes from bookyone


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I don't want to get too dependent on MOM and Colace.


Laxatives don't cause dependence.


> quote:This may be based on the use of mineral oil as an intestinal lubricant which can relieve constipation. Not the same as olive oil.


Correct. Mineral oil is lubricant oil; olive oil is a food oil, not related.


> quote:Fat is hard to digest and people with constipation generally have a hard time passing fatty foods.


Incorrect. Fat itself is very easy to digest. Slow-transit constipation is probably helped by consuming foods that are low in resistant starches and fibers. So fatty foods like meat might actually be preferable.


> quote:I'm wondering if the spiro could be causing my constipation to worsen


I think it would be hard to say. This drug is antagonist of aldosterone, and aldosterone has constipating effects on water transport in the colon, but it utilizes a mechanism that may bypass the negating effects of this drug. This, however, doesn't discount the possibility of some other indirect feedback effect. You could ask your doctor to see if your serum aldosterone level has gone up. If so, that might suggest such an indirect effect.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Bookyone -- you asked specifically about dealing with bloating and distension. In my experience, Zelnorm doesnt't help this so much, especially since it doesn't work on it's own to keep me regular. I never tried peppermint but I have tried anti-gas meds and they're only moderately effective. I personally have found that really knowing the effect of different foods on my system helps. I know that if I eat insoluble fibers I'll get gas and bloating. I know if I eat 2 apples a day I'm really going to bloat up. If I chew sugarless gum or eat sugarless foods with sorbitol or malitol I'll get bad gas and bloating. Soluble fiber is much more tolerable, although I've founf that the foods containing soluble fiber are more caloric.That said, having a bowel movement every other day is going to contribute to your feeling bloated. Still, I go 2x a day with the regimen I'm on and still feel bloated on occasion.What other strategies did you try while you were on the Zelnorm? I know you said it didn't work for you, but I was just wondering if you had tried to add things to it to see if it helped in combination...I didn't get too much guidance from my gastro on how hard it would be to find a method that worked without causing other negative side effects. But it's been worth the trouble.Spironolactone -- I'm glad this drug is suppressing your cystic acne. I have a long history of cystic acne and was eventually diagnosed with the an adrenal disorder which causes elevated testosterone. I use a steroid to suppress the excess testosterone. As for the spiro causing constipation, the answer is very likely not, even if your system is hypersensitive because you have IBS-C. However, you may want to switch over to Yasmin BCP, which has a variant of spiro in it, and see if there's a change.Finally, I really have to disagree with the statement that high fat food should be easy for IBS'ers with constipation to digest. It's not simply a matter of digestion. It's about the impact of fat on colonic contractions. Fat will induce more contractions and given how IBS-C'ers have uncoordinated contractions of the colon as it is, fat will often lead to days -- and I mean days -- of pain. And even then, not necessarily leading to relief from feeing constipated. Lean meat protein is much easier to digest that red meat or fettucine alfredo. Dana


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I really have to disagree with the statement that high fat food should be easy for IBS'ers with constipation to digest. It's not simply a matter of digestion.-


Fat is digested very well by IBSers. IBS does not affect digestion.


> quote: It's about the impact of fat on colonic contractions. Fat will induce more contractions and given how IBS-C'ers have uncoordinated contractions of the colon as it is,


Well, for someone who has slow-transit constipation, more (propulsive) contractions is exactly what you want. All prokinetic agents such as Zelnorm work in part by inducing propulsive contractions.Fat doesn't actually have any impact on colonic contractions other than the gastrocolonic response.Bear also in mind that IBS-C'ers may not have "uncoordinated" contractions, either. They may not even have slow-transit. It's just defined by the symptoms.


> quote:Lean meat protein is much easier to digest that red meat or fettucine alfredo


I'm not sure what the difference is between lean meat protein and red meat, but there is no reason by it should "easier" to digest. Fettucine alfredo would have pasta and the pasta is harder to digest than lean meat, but the fat portion is probably not affected because it's already separate.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

True, fat digestion is not the same as the response to fat by the colon.The fact that high fat foods can cause the colon to contract more violently and ultimately lead to a seizing up of the colon in people with IBS-C isn't theoretical. Hence, Zelnorm & fat aren't interchangeable in this regard, not that you said they were... Every gastro I've ever seen has instructed me to avoid high fat foods. And not just 'cause I'm pudgy. As for the fettucine part of the alfredo... maybe it's all in my head but flour & grain products seem to create more stool than lean protein which is why I prefer to avoid those foods whenever I can. Is there anything to my observation?Dana


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:The fact that high fat foods can cause the colon to contract more violently and ultimately lead to a seizing up of the colon in people with IBS-C isn't theoretical


The gastrocolonic response is a temporary thing after eating. I don't think it's a significant factor in slow-transit constipation. IBSers may perceive more discomfort from this effect, but it probably doesn't impact transit much.


> quote:maybe it's all in my head but flour & grain products seem to create more stool than lean protein which is why I prefer to avoid those foods whenever I can.


Well, they shoud create more stoo because it's not all digested and absorbed.


----------



## bella18 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi! I'm new to this so please bear with me. I had IBS C for many years, but ffor the past year or so have had ibs alternating. I also have diverticulosis. I recently read about taking olive oil in your forum and decided to try it. Have been taking 1 tbs. every other night and have been having regular bm. First time I have been regular in a long, long time - and no abdominal pain. Still have the flatulence though, unfortunately. I stick to a pretty strict diet regimen which I have developed through trial and error. The errors being very painful reminders of what not to eat. Still, sometimes it is very hard to tell what sets it off. I have oat bran for breakfast, with Benefiber & molasses. For lunch I ususally have soup. Then a light supper with cooked vegetables (can't eat raw ones anymore). My family doctor advised taking stool softeners, so I take one about an hour after supper, with the olive oil. About an hour later, I have a bm. And one the next morning. I have had problems with hemmorrhoids for many years, and they seem to get worse with the regular bms. Guess they are not used to all the activity!! Anyway, after trying Zelnorm (it made me very dizzy), the olive oil seems much easier to take. Of course, nothing seems to work for long with ibs - seems like every time I get some relief, it stops after a couple of weeks. But I am happy to pain free, at least for a little while. Has anyone else tried the olive oil?


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi bella,I'm glad to hear the olive oil has helped you. I may just try it yet, heck if it makes things worse or doesn't help I just won't take it, that's all. As someone on here said, we are all different in how our bodies adjust and react to different foods.That said, I have noticed for me personally that high fat foods are a major trigger for constipation and cramping. My family has a history of gallbladder problems so that may be part of it, not digesting fat properly. I find I do best on a low fat, low fiber diet (I know fiber is important, but it seems to make my constipation worse, epecially bran, so I've decided to cut it out for now and see what happens).Dana, according to my derm my acne was triggered by perimenopausal hormonal fluctuations, which is why the spiro is helpful. I have tried BCPs (Yasmin and Ortho Tricyclen) but unfortunately they just made me bloated and didn't do much for my acne. Best wishes from bookyone


----------



## bella18 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Bookyone, I have had a couple of horrendous experiences with high fat foods myself but thank goodness the olive oil hasn't had that effect. My doctor has been pushing me to eat more fiber for years and no matter what I tried, I would get bloated and end up in pain, but it never helped the constipation. I am currentlly reading a book about ibs that says psyllium is the best form of fiber, but other books say it is the worst for ibs. So far, I have been able to tolerate Benefiber, but can't really say if it is helping. I wish I understood how something could help for awhile, and then not work anymore. None of this makes sense to me. Sorry to hear about your gall bladder problems. Wonder if there is anyone out there who doesn't have some other problems along with ibs? It seems like most people have multiple problems. I have been waiting months to see a dietician to help me figure out a diet plan that would be good for my ibs and diverticulosis. Has anyone else out there got the same problems? Any advice on diet?


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't think I'd do that.My IBS is always at it's absolute worst after eating fatty foods. I just have to enjoy one weekend with fish and chips and maybe some barbeque bacon and my symptoms will flare up for WEEKS.


----------

